# foam board to hardboard adhesion



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll be adhering pink foam board to 1/8 hardboard. The hardboard is very smooth and shiny on one side, and more rough and a bit "textured" on the other. What side would be best to glue the foam to? I'm thinking the unfinished side but would like opinions before I do this.
TIA


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I use Liquid Nails for these types of projects. It works on pretty much anything and I have yet to have a problem with it - i use it with foam all the time.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I am going to use liquid nails, but I'm wondering if one side of the hardboard would be better than the other to glue the foam to.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Definitely the rough side. There's more surface area to adhere to. I agree that Liquid Nails is the way to go. I put mine on the foam and then use a tile trowel to smooth it out making lots of small ridges. You have to do it quick while it's still pliable. Again, more surface area. Haven't had any foam separate yet.

What's this for? Or is it a surprise?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Well.. what side would you like to paint. That will be important. If you need a shiny side out then glue to the not shiny side etc...

If its all going to be "hidden" then I too would use the rough side. better adhesion, but both sides would adhese well with liquid nails.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't need to paint it. The foam board will be a stone castle wall facade across the drive way. 2x4 frames are built and awaiting the hardboard, followed by the foam. Once the foam is secure, I need to draw and route the grout lines with a dremel (hence the dremel thread ). I figured the rougher side but wanted some affirmation. Thanks!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, hey JDUB..thanks for that question. I am doing that today and found my answer. YOU ROCK MAN


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> LOL, hey JDUB..thanks for that question. I am doing that today and found my answer. YOU ROCK MAN


Saw this had been responded to from last year! Glad it answered your question too. Yup, it worked great!


----------

